# The Rock on the cover of M&F



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

The article is basically an interview - he talks a bit about his training, but not much.  The focus is more on what his next movie is going to be about.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

M&F?


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *M&F? *



Sorry...Muscle and Fitness.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2003)

Ah, OK--that was my guess but I wasn't sure.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

that leaves 1 question?

Can you smell what the rock is Cooking?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw a clip for his new movie recently--looks like fun, and lots of martial arts/fight scenes.

Rundown.


----------



## pknox (Sep 17, 2003)

That does like cool, and it has Christopher Walken in it too, so it should be good.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2003)

The action scenes looked neat--not believable (wire work), but neat.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 25, 2003)

Supposed to be more of an action/comedy


----------



## pknox (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup...the "monkey scene" is definitely comedic.  Rock was on Letterman a few days ago, and showed some clips and talked about the movie.  He also said he did "almost all" of his own stunts.  Looks like a pretty good flick.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 26, 2003)

It's good to see that he is expanding in his acting roles.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

I haven't seen this movie yet, but I do enjoy his acting work (including on SNL).


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030929/ap_on_en_mo/box_office_1



> The Rock was the weekend box-office champion as the wrestler-turned-actor's action comedy "The Rundown" debuted as the top movie with $18.5 million.


----------

